# Delta RS15 Shaper, worth messing with?



## barry richardson (Sep 2, 2015)

I have an opportunity to get a Delta RS15 Shaper. 7.5 HP 3 phase, it's a beast. I cannot use it personally, but the starting bid is $500 and I'm guessing that price will win it, given that it is for sale on the Military base interweb where I work. Not too many Airmen have use for an industrial shaper. If I bought it, it would be to flip for a profit, seems like it has potential, it's in great shape, but the housing market was hit hard around here, and cabinet shops are still going out of business, might be a tough sell. What say you all? my trigger finger is twitching this is a pic (from the internet) just like it though...


----------



## Kevin (Sep 3, 2015)

It's a good price for sure especially if it comes with any cutters - a good quality crown moulding shaper cutter can run half that and more easily. But you have to find a buyer and may sit on it longer than a table saw or band saw or even jointer. A cabinet shop that's expanding but good luck finding one of those. If you can sit on it for possibly a long while I'd grab it but don't expect to flip it quick (unless you just get lucky).


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 3, 2015)

Lot of them for sale here.


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 3, 2015)

I looked at one of those up here that went for 700 after sitting in the place that had it for 18 months (older beat up cutters and a pretty sketchy fence setup). If the one you can get has all the fence/guard setup and has some cutters with it you could make out well but I'd have to agree, plan to sit on it for a while.....


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 3, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback guys. It's in great shape, low hours, a few sets of cutters, but after doing some research I think it might be a pretty tough sell, just as you guys say. Too big for a hobbyist, and looks like the big millwork businesses have went to more modern automated machines. There is a business here in town that specializes in used woodworking machines, might turn him onto the deal, might not make any money from him, but he can owe me a favor that I can cash later (he deals in lumber too)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

